# How tall is an 8 week old english golden retriever?



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I would caution against having a puppy shipped... is that what you're thinking? Or are you trying to fly with your pup? 

I'm by no means an expert (so I'm sure you'll get better advice from others on here) but I believe that most reputable breeders do not ship puppies. I don't remember how tall Samantha was at that age but I'm guessing your size might work but will likely be a tight fit.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I like the hard carriers rather than the bag type for airline travel because the puppy would be more protected from being banged around if there was turbulence. Also you won't have any problem with accidents leaking outside the carrier.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Just found your past thread. Congrats on your new puppy and cheers to you for going through such lengths to bring it home. Best of luck!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am going through the same thing. The 8 1/2" carrier seems like it will be very tight to me too. Where are you flying your puppy from and what airlines are you using?


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

thanks for the feedback. Should have clarified I'm going to pick her up from LA to SF (Southwest) so only an hour ride. Just afraid she won't fit in the bag!

Does anyone remember how tall their goldens were at 8 weeks?


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

The bag says it will hold up to 20 lbs. That's not too long of a flight, I am sure you will be fine. Are you flying with him/her? I couldn't find a thread with any more info


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

20lb weight limit should be fine! Good luck and please post pictures when you get your pup home!


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Molly is 10 weeks old and she has grown a bit in the last two weeks but she currently measures from floor to top of back/shoulder 33cm or 13 inches. That might help you with your measurements. We are in the UK and I think our goldens tend to be larger than your darker US goldens.

Rather than putting her into a carrier can you not have her sitting on someone's lap for the ride home? Molly slept on my lap and hubby drove. We also had a car harness so could have secured her to a seat with seatbelt if needed. I took some large towels and had that folded on my lap incase of an accident but she was fine, just slept all the way home. Our journey home was just over half an hour.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Molly's Mum said:


> Molly is 10 weeks old and she has grown a bit in the last two weeks but she currently measures from floor to top of back/shoulder 33cm or 13 inches. That might help you with your measurements. We are in the UK and I think our goldens tend to be larger than your darker US goldens.
> 
> Rather than putting her into a carrier can you not have her sitting on someone's lap for the ride home? Molly slept on my lap and hubby drove. We also had a car harness so could have secured her to a seat with seatbelt if needed. I took some large towels and had that folded on my lap incase of an accident but she was fine, just slept all the way home. Our journey home was just over half an hour.


She's flying, so has to put the puppy in a crate for flight.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Can you just drive? It's not that far...


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't know about Southwest Airlines. I have flown a pup by Delta and it was terrible experience.
Continental has their stuff together. I flew my new pup from Sacramento to Houston nonstop and he did just fine. Flew as Cargo.
Carry on has restrictions and the pup has to be crated and under the seat in front of you at all times and cannot be removed from the crate.
Where are you flying from to SF?? 
Layovers??
Nonstop flights and shipping the pup might be the better option. Continental takes good care of them from what I have seen.
My pup hit the ground at 12:54PM We were on our way home at 12:15PM
They have a desk just for animals and as soon as you tell them the flight # they get on a radio and find him if he is not already there.
Not sure about Southwest I would have to check out their facilities and procedure.
Field breeders and competitors ship pups and dogs frequently.


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

mylissyk said:


> She's flying, so has to put the puppy in a crate for flight.


Oops, didn't see that part, somehow thought it was a 1 hour drive. Ignore my comment then


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

There is no way an 8 weeks old UK bred golden would fit and 81/2" crate. I sold a puppy to Califorinia and when his owner came to collect him I could see that there was no way the puppy would fit in that size crate, so he went on the same flight as the owner in cargo -much to her distress but the puppy was fine and had room to move around and when they landed she was allowed to check and play with him before they boarded the next flight She flew with one of the US airlines who were brilliant. 81/2" would be about the size of a 4 week old puppy bred on UK lines. Annef


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

8 1/2" is the height of the puppy at the withers not the height of the crate. A soft crate has to meet the size restrictions of a carry-on bag and fit under the seat. 

Most Golden puppies are pushing the size limits for carry-on by the time they're old enough to fly. 

Reputable breeders and dog owners fly dogs and puppies all the time.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

8.5" tall might be a little small.... A medium sized Sherpa Carrier is for pets up to 16lbs bag dimensions 18"Long x 10.5"high x 11" wide. That was the largest carrier size my airline would allow me to fly as carry on when I brought my boy Duncan home at 8 weeks. He is an "English" type and fit fine. The carrier fit perfectly under the seat and he slept the whole flight home. Best of Luck!
Don't forget the towels and babywipes in case your baby gets carsick....


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

How exciting! At least your flight is short, but I'm guessing with having to wait before and after the flight your pup will be in that carrier for a few hours. 

We have a 9 inch hard cat carrier and when cosmo was 8 weeks he got stuck in the entrance. I have an amusing video of that episode somewhere...so he definitely would not have fit, but he was a pretty large pup (1/4 English). 

Hope it will work out!


----------



## Laurie Ellen (Jan 8, 2011)

I was able to put my 8 week old puppy in a soft carrier and put her under the seat in front of me. She did fine. When I looked into Southwest there were no dogs allowed. I was traveling along the east coast so maybe the rules are different. Good luck with the new pup.

Laurie Ellen


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

Sorry I obviously didn't read the size correctly! Still think 81/2" at the withers may be a bit tight at 8 weeks but hopefully the airline may be a little flexible. Annef


----------

